# Bradley OBS Mods..



## sam3 (Feb 18, 2012)

New 900 watt element with a circulation fan.



probe location



temps


not bad with the fan running. Love this new element!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice mod sam.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 21, 2012)

I installed mine tonight.

The fan is installed and working.














Using smoke to check


----------



## sam3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that your 6 rack?


----------

